# hoh.de Expressversand



## windows (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich wollte eine GTX470 (Gigabyte GTX 470 Super OC 1280MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de) bei hoh per Express Versand bestellen. Leider kann ich den Express Versand bei der Bestellung nicht anwählen. Bei der Karte ist aber Express Lieferung möglich. Was muss ich machen?


----------



## windows (29. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber ich muss vor 16 Uhr bestellen, hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Bruce112 (29. Oktober 2010)

wiso express bestell per nachmahme und morgen oder montag ist der bei dir


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2010)

Möglicherweise war heute auch zu viel los bei hoh, so dass die diese Option heute schon früher gesperrt haben, weil die es sonst selber mit dem paket-Packen nicht geschafft hätten - ggf. auch wegen des langen Wochenendes.


----------



## Benihipe (3. November 2010)

normales paket geht doch schnell genug mensch ^^


----------

